# My 9 week old girl is biting 😪



## Linkedns (Jun 6, 2015)

Lexy started biting , teething right ? 
She barely bites while plying at my parents house while they watch her when I'm at work , but minute she comes home she runs a marathon around the house and bites my hands

She has plenty of toys and is very active during the day .
What age does teething start )


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Linkedns said:


> Lexy started biting , teething right ?
> She barely bites while plying at my parents house while they watch her when I'm at work , but minute she comes home she runs a marathon around the house and bites my hands
> 
> She has plenty of toys and is very active during the day .
> What age does teething start )


could be excitement at seeing you ,,,my two started teething at about 4-5 months


----------



## Linkedns (Jun 6, 2015)

I didn't think it was this early also .

She's super excited when she sees me, she plays nice there then has a calm ride home for about 15 minutes and once I bring her in and leash is off she plays for 20 mins , runs around the house (track racing ) and then wants to bite me , chew her bed and the couch 
Lasts for about a hour and she calms down


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Ruby had all her adult teeth by 5 months old, Elvis, now 6 months old, has got all his.


----------



## Schnitz85 (May 20, 2015)

Linkedns said:


> I didn't think it was this early also .
> 
> She's super excited when she sees me, she plays nice there then has a calm ride home for about 15 minutes and once I bring her in and leash is off she plays for 20 mins , runs around the house (track racing ) and then wants to bite me , chew her bed and the couch
> Lasts for about a hour and she calms down


Ellie is 9 weeks now and she does the same thing. Has all toys to chew on and uses them, but she does chew her bed, blanket, pillows! She nips at my hands but she realizes it because I've used the 'ow!' she will lick immediately after nipping me. 

I do notice she tries to bite putting pressure on her back teeth (molars?) so I don't know if it's teething or curiosity.

If I could only get her to heel during leash walks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like she is just happy to be home.
When these pups get overexcited, or overtired they turn into sharky speed demons. 

Schnitz85
Heel is tough on young pups, they just don't have the attention span to carry it out for any length of time. Maybe just work on the pup not sled dogging for the first months, and then slowly introduce Heel.


----------



## Schnitz85 (May 20, 2015)

TexasRed said:


> Sounds like she is just happy to be home.
> When these pups get overexcited, or overtired they turn into sharky speed demons.
> 
> Schnitz85
> Heel is tough on young pups, they just don't have the attention span to carry it out for any length of time. Maybe just work on the pup not sled dogging for the first months, and then slowly introduce Heel.


That's really what I meant. She just pulls and goes sometimes. Sometimes to her choking! I need to get her a martingale collar which I should have done originally.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I take it pretty easy on mine at that age.
If they are trying to pull, to the point of choking themselves, I give sideways (not back) nag on the leash. Its just tapping the leash sideway, not jerking it. Then change directions. Praise, and say the word Heel, anytime they happen to be by your side. I only do it for a few minutes, and then release the pup to run and have a good time. After he has played for 15-20 minutes, I'll do another 5 minute leash training session. If the pup has gotten to the overtired, out of control sharky mood, I leave the leash training for another time.


----------

